# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πλακέττα SMART KIT No.1153 Starlight

## radioamateur

Αν το έχει κάποιος και δεν το χρειαζεται διαφορετικά κάποιο καταστημα που να ξεπουλάει kit ηλεκτρονικών Αθήνα κατά προτίμηση.

Επικοινωνία
radioamateur_hellas@yahoo.gr
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

